# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Cần giúp về vòng lặp đây

## mewevn

*Hiện tại em có 1 bài tập về vòng lặp trong C++ thế này:
Sử dụng kiến thức về vòng lặp, yêu cầu user nhập 1 số chẵn và cho hiển thị ra màn hình như ví dụ sau:
Nhập 4:
1 3
2 4
Nhập 6:
1 4
2 5
3 6
Nhập 8:
1 5
2 6
3 7
4 8
........​*

----------


## seovg

// ... thêm C++ header ở đây ...

// ... get and validate user input to make sure it's even (number) ...

int half_num= input_num / 2; 
for (int i=1; i <= half_num; i++)
printf("%2i %2i
", i, i+half_num);

Chúc em may mắn.

----------


## nna19x7

cái này thì tương tự bài nhập mảng 2 chiều rồi sắp tăng theo chiều dọc. Bạn thử làm xem
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



> // ... thêm C++ header ở đây ...
> 
> // ... get and validate user input to make sure it's even (number) ...
> 
> int half_num= input_num / 2; 
> for (int i=1; i <= half_num; i++)
> printf("%2i %2i
> ", i, i+half_num);
> 
> Chúc em may mắn.


hỏi về C++ mà còn printf với %d nữa @@

----------


## biankiem174

> // ... thêm C++ header ở đây ...
> 
> // ... get and validate user input to make sure it's even (number) ...
> 
> int half_num= input_num / 2; 
> for (int i=1; i <= half_num; i++)
> printf("%2i %2i
> ", i, i+half_num);
> 
> Chúc em may mắn.


thuật toán rất đơn giản, chính xác và hiệu quả :book:



> cái này thì tương tự bài nhập mảng 2 chiều rồi sắp tăng theo chiều dọc. Bạn thử làm xem


ko cần phức tạp thế đâu , làm như diennang là hay lắm gòi :emlaugh:


```
#include <iostream.h>
void main ()
{
	int n;
	do {
		cout << "Nhap n : ";cin >> n;
	}while (n%2 != 0);
	for (int i=1 ; i <= n/2 ; i++)
	{
		cout << i << " " << i+n/2;
		cout << endl;
	}
}
```

----------


## tddhcm148

> cout << i << " " << i+n/2;


*cái dấu << là để làm j` zậy? mình chưa học đến ^^~
P/S: à ..... em mới vào nghề đ.c mấy tuần thoy, đánh bài của bạn giang với diennang vào thấy error :| fjx lại thì ...... chạy ko như ý mún ak =.="*​

----------


## mrti

*gà thế em !!! mỗi cái bài đơn giản thế này mà không làm được !*
*1 tháng mất 2 củ mà chả đc cái gì à ???*

----------


## tatiomaxnhatban

*Làm đ.c chưa mà la làng :-w
//......................*​

----------


## hoathachthao

> *cái dấu << là để làm j` zậy? mình chưa học đến ^^~
> P/S: à ..... em mới vào nghề đ.c mấy tuần thoy, đánh bài của bạn giang với diennang vào thấy error :| fjx lại thì ...... chạy ko như ý mún ak =.="*​


ơ , ngày đầu tiên học C++ là có bít cái này chứ , hok bít giải thích sao nữa , mà hình đó là cấu trúc của C++ áh , cũng như trong C là printf ("....."); còn C++ la cout << ".......";, mình cũng bít sơ sơ àh , mong là có bạn nào pro giải thích dùm bạn !
==================================================  ============================
p/s: bạn chạy kết quả ra sao mà ko như ý nhỉ , mình chạy thấy rất đẹp là khác [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
bạn có thể post bài của bạn và chụp hình kết quả lại mình xem thử #-o

----------


## Lê Hiệp

*được 1 người giúp thì thêm mấy kẻ góp ý nọ kia.không giúp được thì đừng có vào tranh luận.:-?*
*người ta đang học borland C mà cứ code C++. đã thế còn khen với chả ngợi, chính với chả xác.giỏi thì tự code bài giúp hells đi, cứ ngồi mà tung hứng:whistling:*

----------


## linht1106k1

*#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
main(){
int i,j,n; clrscr();
printf("
 Nhap n:");scanf("%d",&n);
for (i=1;i<=n/2;i++){
for (j=i;j<=n;j=j+n/2)
printf("%d ",j);
printf("
");}
getch();
}
bạn code thử cái này đi. đừng nghe những người đã không giúp được gì mà còn theo đuôi phụ họa cho người khác !!! chúc thành công [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
*

----------


## huynhlam088

*Tada....và đây là kết quả:


Ra kết quả thế này ở nhà test chưa vậy pa???*​

----------


## fire_diamond1987

*Thoy .... cuối cùng tự mình đặt câu hỏi xong tự mình giải đ.c roài :|​
Mã:
	[replacer_pre]
*

----------


## huynq.231

ồh yeah , cái *Void main ()* mới bít mà Void viết hoa đc lun ík híhíhí

----------


## Tidus86

> *được 1 người giúp thì thêm mấy kẻ góp ý nọ kia.không giúp được thì đừng có vào tranh luận.:-?*
> *người ta đang học borland C mà cứ code C++. đã thế còn khen với chả ngợi, chính với chả xác.giỏi thì tự code bài giúp hells đi, cứ ngồi mà tung hứng:whistling:*


nói người khác thì tự nhìn lại mình đi nhé



> Hiện tại em có 1 bài tập về vòng lặp trong *C++* thế này:
> Sử dụng kiến thức về vòng lặp, yêu cầu user nhập 1 số chẵn và cho hiển thị ra màn hình như ví dụ sau:
> Nhập 4:
> 1 3
> 2 4
> Nhập 6:
> 1 4
> 2 5
> 3 6
> ...


cái ji đây , Borland C đâu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
nhưng viết = chương trình ji cũng chả sao , wan trọng nhất là thuật toán thôi , mình coi gợi ý của bạn diennang gòi viết ra thui , viết = Borland C , C++ hay Pascal chỉ khác nhau câu lệnh mà thui
nên coi kĩ gòi hãy post bài phê bình người khác nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## lehuan_138

*Hells* học tới vòng lặp gòi chắc đã wa if..else.. gòi đúng hok , thế có 1 bài cho bạn giải nè [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]



> Nhập vào 4 số nguyên a , b , c ,d .Dùng cấu trúc rẽ nhánh (if..else..) sắp xếp theo thứ tự tăng dần


Have Fun ! :book:

----------


## alodienlanh

> *Tada....và đây là kết quả:*
> 
> *[replacer_img]*
> *[replacer_img]*
> 
> *Ra kết quả thế này ở nhà test chưa vậy pa???*​


 *thằng chó hà ngu như con chó,cả thằng giang không biết còn mở mồm ra nói, chúng mày nhìn lại đi. tao code "j=i" sao mày code lại "i=1". đã mù còn nói lắm. :realmad: ông mày mất công code cho không cảm ơn thì thôi. cái loại có mắt như mù. lần sau đừng có vào đặt câu hỏi nữa. ngứa hết cả mắt tao.:angry:*

----------


## drspillerseo

> nói người khác thì tự nhìn lại mình đi nhé
> 
> cái ji đây , Borland C đâu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> nhưng viết = chương trình ji cũng chả sao , wan trọng nhất là thuật toán thôi , mình coi gợi ý của bạn diennang gòi viết ra thui , viết = Borland C , C++ hay Pascal chỉ khác nhau câu lệnh mà thui
> nên coi kĩ gòi hãy post bài phê bình người khác nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


 *coi kĩ cái gì ??? nó mới học C mà cho toàn mã C++,nó có hiểu đâu. cái loại chả giúp được gì còn làm rối thêm.vào trích dẫn người khác mới sợ,chật cả chỗ.giỏi code giúp nó đi.chỉ được cái to kèn.:realmad:từ trước đến nay chưa thấy code giúp ai bài nào, toàn chen ngang góp ý,phát biểu lung tung,thấy ai hay thì hùa theo nịnh nọt, ai dở thì mở mõm chê bai :angry:* 
*mình code đúng cũng bị bọn không biết gì nó chê . xã hội loạn hết cả rồi :a:*

----------


## phamhuanmko

@*HellsAngel : hôm qua tao bỏ công bỏ việc code cho mày,hi vọng đựoc 1 câu cảm ơn.hôm nay vừa bước vào room đã ngửi thấy mùi thối rồi. hóa ra có 2 cái mõm lợn nó chưa đánh răng [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] riêng thằng hà khốn nạn đã ngu như con chim cúc ku rồi lại còn hùa theo mấy con bồ nông sống gần sông chuyên ăn cá chết thối, hại người tốt như tao. đã thế tao không bạn bè gì với mày nữa.ai đi đường nấy nha con.[replacer_img]*

----------


## hoanganh2

> nói người khác thì tự nhìn lại mình đi nhé
> 
> cái ji đây , Borland C đâu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> nhưng viết = chương trình ji cũng chả sao , wan trọng nhất là thuật toán thôi , mình coi gợi ý của bạn diennang gòi viết ra thui , viết = Borland C , C++ hay Pascal chỉ khác nhau câu lệnh mà thui
> nên coi kĩ gòi hãy post bài phê bình người khác nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]




@Phan Ngân Giang : Với tư cách là giảng viên Aptech tôi thấy bạn chẳng có tý kiến thức lập trình nào cả ! Ko biết gì thì đừng spam làm loãng diễn đàn . Còn tái phạm là ăn phiếu ra đảo ở :botay:

@Un[iS]ex : bạn ko nên nóng nảy quá với những người ko biết. Kiến thức của bạn theo tôi là khá ổn,tuy đôi chỗ vẫn còn hổng vì vậy vẫn nên trau dồi thêm :|

@Hells : bạn nên chú ý đọc kỹ ko dễ gây hiểu lầm giữa các mem để tránh những xích mích ko đáng có.

Ai có bài code gì cứ hỏi tôi sẽ giúp đỡ hết sức mình [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Thân!

----------


## Ricky1990

Mây bạn này nói tục quá Admin ui .Sao lại để nói tục như vậy nhỉ ...

IT gì ki zay ... hix

----------


## kidmonter

*bậy ??? nhìn xem có ai nói gì mà bậy, biết gì về IT mà dám mở mõm nhắc đến IT, cút !!!*

----------


## arthome2015

> *bậy ??? nhìn xem có ai nói gì mà bậy, biết gì về IT mà dám mở mõm nhắc đến IT, cút !!!*


Sao bạn này nói tục vậy .

IT ji` kì zj .

----------


## admin

> *bậy ??? nhìn xem có ai nói gì mà bậy, biết gì về IT mà dám mở mõm nhắc đến IT, cút !!!*


Thiệt tình mình mới vào diễn đàn cũng giống mấy bạn .Nhưng tôi cảm thấy bạn này ăn nói không có 1 chút ji` gọi là có học thức . 

@Ban ji` đó Bạn biết ji` về IT thì nói đi .
Có phải bạn Qua hay là Quả gì đó,nói sai gì hem .Thiệt tình tôi là người cũng đang học về ngành IT .Nói chung tôi lơn hơn bạn là chắc nhưng chưa bao giờ tôi có thái độ đó .
Bạn biết gì về IT thì nói đi .Để tui xem .


Và tôi cũng chắc 1 điều là bạn PHẠM VĂN gì đó có kiến thức IT giỏi hơn bạn đó .
Không xứng đáng vào đây thì đúng hơn .Bạn nên ra hỏi diễn đàn đi .


Kết luận :

Dốt + Chảnh = Ngu

P/S: Bạn muốn xem ai giỏi về IT hơn thì cứ thử sức nhé .

----------


## nguoiloantin

> Thiệt tình mình mới vào diễn đàn cũng giống mấy bạn .Nhưng tôi cảm thấy bạn này ăn nói không có 1 chút ji` gọi là có học thức . 
> 
> @Ban ji` đó Bạn biết ji` về IT thì nói đi .
> Có phải bạn Qua hay là Quả gì đó,nói sai gì hem .Thiệt tình tôi là người cũng đang học về ngành IT .Nói chung tôi lơn hơn bạn là chắc nhưng chưa bao giờ tôi có thái độ đó .
> Bạn biết gì về IT thì nói đi .Để tui xem .
> 
> 
> Và tôi cũng chắc 1 điều là bạn PHẠM VĂN gì đó có kiến thức IT giỏi hơn bạn đó .
> Không xứng đáng vào đây thì đúng hơn .Bạn nên ra hỏi diễn đàn đi .
> ...


Clone của Pham văn Qua :| IP giống hệt nhau :|

----------


## longnt

> Thiệt tình mình mới vào diễn đàn cũng giống mấy bạn .Nhưng tôi cảm thấy bạn này ăn nói không có 1 chút ji` gọi là có học thức . 
> 
> @Ban ji` đó Bạn biết ji` về IT thì nói đi .
> Có phải bạn Qua hay là Quả gì đó,nói sai gì hem .Thiệt tình tôi là người cũng đang học về ngành IT .Nói chung tôi lơn hơn bạn là chắc nhưng chưa bao giờ tôi có thái độ đó .
> Bạn biết gì về IT thì nói đi .Để tui xem .
> 
> 
> Và tôi cũng chắc 1 điều là bạn PHẠM VĂN gì đó có kiến thức IT giỏi hơn bạn đó .
> Không xứng đáng vào đây thì đúng hơn .Bạn nên ra hỏi diễn đàn đi .
> ...


:lick:* gà quá ta, ko bít fake ip à, lại còn tự lập nick để khen mình nữa chứ :a: chả hiểu trình độ IT đến đâu nữa mà lên mặt dạy đời. diễn đàn này dành cho những người trong nghề giúp đỡ nhau. bạn qua vào đây ít ra phải xem nội dung câu chuyện đã rồi mở mồm ra chứ. không giúp được ai lại còn góp ý. câu dốt+chảnh=...** mình thấy bạn tự dành cho mình thì hơn. có thế mới tiến bộ được:"**Và tôi cũng chắc 1 điều là bạn PHẠM VĂN gì đó có kiến thức IT giỏi hơn bạn* *đó* ."* chứ cứ tự tâng bốc thế kia thì khi nào mới khá" /[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*

----------


## quangminh01

> @Phan Ngân Giang : Với tư cách là giảng viên Aptech tôi thấy bạn chẳng có tý kiến thức lập trình nào cả ! Ko biết gì thì đừng spam làm loãng diễn đàn . Còn tái phạm là ăn phiếu ra đảo ở


Vâng , cái này em thừa nhận là kiến thức lập trình của em chẳng có bao nhiu nên em mới vào diễn đàn học hỏi, và cám ơn giảng viên đã góp ý !
- Nhưng xin giảng viên coi lại từ trang 1 đi , ai đọc topic mà ko tưởng bạn ấy học C++
- Bạn aydada ji đấy cũng nhầm như em thui đó hixhix
- Nếu từ đây :



> nhưng viết = chương trình ji cũng chả sao , wan trọng nhất là thuật toán thôi , mình coi gợi ý của bạn diennang gòi viết ra thui , viết = Borland C , C++ hay Pascal chỉ khác nhau câu lệnh mà thui


mà giảng viên nhận xét em là 1 người chẳng có kiến thức lập trình thì theo nhận xét của giảng viên thì *trong bất kì ngôn ngữ lập trình nào thì thuật toán chẳng là cái wai' ji` cả, viết câu lệnh dễ đọc , dễ hĩu trong chương trình đó mới là wan trọng nhất àh*. Giảng viên có dám xác nhận với toàn thể các mem học lập trình trong diễn đàn đìu này ko?
- Níu ko cần thuật toàn thì tại sao bạn dienang ji ấy lại chỉ gợi ý cho các bạn tự giải

@Un[iS]ex : diễn đàn là nơi trao đổi kiến thức bạn ko nên có những lời nói như thế chứ , níu bạn ko hài lòng 1 người nào đó thì có thể pm tin nhắn riêng mà. Bạn nóng nảy và chửi người khác như thế thì cho kiến thức bạn có giỏi như thế nào đi nữa thì cũng là thứ vứt đi mà thui.

@admin : các bài viết của em theo như góp ý của giảng viên Zephyr là làm loãng diễn đàn nên mong admin delete hết dùm em nhé :whistling: , và ko cần ban nick đâu ,sau này em chỉ vào coi thui. Nhưng mong admin coi topic và đọc các # cho kĩ nhé

----------


## ithongminh

> Vâng , cái này em thừa nhận là kiến thức lập trình của em chẳng có bao nhiu nên em mới vào diễn đàn học hỏi, và cám ơn giảng viên đã góp ý !
> - Nhưng xin giảng viên coi lại từ trang 1 đi , ai đọc topic mà ko tưởng bạn ấy học C++
> - Bạn aydada ji đấy cũng nhầm như em thui đó hixhix
> - Nếu từ đây :
> 
> mà giảng viên nhận xét em là 1 người chẳng có kiến thức lập trình thì theo nhận xét của giảng viên thì *trong bất kì ngôn ngữ lập trình nào thì thuật toán chẳng là cái wai' ji` cả, viết câu lệnh dễ đọc , dễ hĩu trong chương trình đó mới là wan trọng nhất àh*. Giảng viên có dám xác nhận với toàn thể các mem học lập trình trong diễn đàn đìu này ko?
> - Níu ko cần thuật toàn thì tại sao bạn dienang ji ấy lại chỉ gợi ý cho các bạn tự giải
> 
> @Un[iS]ex : diễn đàn là nơi trao đổi kiến thức bạn ko nên có những lời nói như thế chứ , níu bạn ko hài lòng 1 người nào đó thì có thể pm tin nhắn riêng mà. Bạn nóng nảy và chửi người khác như thế thì cho kiến thức bạn có giỏi như thế nào đi nữa thì cũng là thứ vứt đi mà thui.
> ...


*@PhanN**ganGiang: tại sao tôi lại phải pm riêng, tôi chả làm gì khuất tất cả,bạn chê bai người khác thì bạn bầy ra cho mọi người cùng xem.tôi làm đúng mà tôi lại phải pm riêng ah[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] tôi muốn cho tất cả mọi người thấy sự ngu dốt của hells, sự lố bịch của bạn. tại sao bạn có kiến thức lập trình mà bạn không mở to mắt mà nhìn đoạn code của tôi,bạn có hiểu"j=1" và"j=i" khác nhau chỗ nào không [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] bạn chỉ hùa theo hells chỉ trích tôi,cứ như là "chó đú theo đàn",ai mà chịu nổi.tôi không thể kìm nén được cơn tức giận vì công sức mình đã bỏ ra.*
*hells đăng bài mấy ngày mà bạn có giúp đc không,tôi thấy bạn vào room toàn đi soi mói,góp ý vô nghĩa.ai biết thì làm giúp,bạn không giúp đc thì thôi lại còn làm tôi khó chịu,tôi có làm cho bạn đâu mà bạn đòi nói tôi.nếu như bạn có kiến thức mà nói tôi sai thì tôi nhận,đằng này bạn si lòi ra,còn tôi thì đúng,code lại bài của tôi đi,sai chỗ nào xin chỉ giáo,không thì đừng có nói nữa.#-o*

----------


## tapcuoinet

> *@PhanN**ganGiang: tại sao tôi lại phải pm riêng, tôi chả làm gì khuất tất cả,bạn chê bai người khác thì bạn bầy ra cho mọi người cùng xem.tôi làm đúng mà tôi lại phải pm riêng ah[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] tôi muốn cho tất cả mọi người thấy sự ngu dốt của hells, sự lố bịch của bạn. tại sao bạn có kiến thức lập trình mà bạn không mở to mắt mà nhìn đoạn code của tôi,bạn có hiểu"j=1" và"j=i" khác nhau chỗ nào không [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] bạn chỉ hùa theo hells chỉ trích tôi,cứ như là "chó đú theo đàn",ai mà chịu nổi.tôi không thể kìm nén được cơn tức giận vì công sức mình đã bỏ ra.*
> *hells đăng bài mấy ngày mà bạn có giúp đc không,tôi thấy bạn vào room toàn đi soi mói,góp ý vô nghĩa.ai biết thì làm giúp,bạn không giúp đc thì thôi lại còn làm tôi khó chịu,tôi có làm cho bạn đâu mà bạn đòi nói tôi.nếu như bạn có kiến thức mà nói tôi sai thì tôi nhận,đằng này bạn si lòi ra,còn tôi thì đúng,code lại bài của tôi đi,sai chỗ nào xin chỉ giáo,không thì đừng có nói nữa.#-o*


mình hùa theo hells *chỉ trích bạn bài hay phê bình code của bạn* chỗ nào thì cứ trích dẫn ra hết đây cho mình xem nào , trích dẫn cho hết nhé , kèm theo nhận xét lun thì càng tốt.
mình thừa nhận là mình kém hơn bạn , nhưng từ bài C++ mình viết mình sẽ chuyển wa Borland C , chỉ vài phút là xong, mình ko mún viết ra để cho hells tự viết mà nhớ thôi.


```
#include <stdio.h>
void main ()
{
	int n;
	do {
		printf ("Nhap 1 so chan : ");
		scanf ("%d" , &n);
	} while (n%2 != 0);
	for (int i = 1 ; i <= n/2 ; i++)
	{
		printf ("%d \t %d", i , i+n/2);
		printf ("
");
	}
}
```

 Mà bạn bỏ cả công việc để code lun thì quả là đáng nể.

----------


## nguyenvinh16121993

*Topic thành 1 mớ tạp nham hết chỗ nói >.<
@PhanNganGiang: cuối cùng thj` tự tớ cũng phải viết code đấy chứ, cái bạn pozt trang đầu cho mình là ngôn ngữ lập trình khác, tớ hỉu sao đ.c :|*​

----------


## saolaikhong

> nói người khác thì tự nhìn lại mình đi nhé
> [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


 *cái này là sao [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] bạn muốn tôi nhìn lại cái gì đây, chẳng phải bạn muốn xỏ xiên tôi vì hells không in ra được kết quả đúng ah, bây giờ lại chối cãi, chứng cớ còn nguyên mà còn cãi được thì sợ thật,bạn phải thừa nhận việc bạn có mắt mà không có con ngươi, nhìn 1 đoạn code ngắn cũng không ra hồn.tôi lo ngại cho tương lai của bạn nếu chỉ biết soi mói người khác mà không biết mình là ai,mình đứng ở vị trí nào trong xã hội,bản thân đã giúp ai thành công được cái gì chưa.không biết 1 cái gì cả thì tốt nhất là chỉ nên theo dõi,không góp ý gây mất hình tượng của diễn đàn.*
*bây giờ bạn còn móc ở đâu ra cái code rồi post lên làm gì cho nó chật cả room, đằng nào thì bài của mấy người cũng không có ý nghĩa. người ta cần giúp mà còn nói:"cho hells tự nhớ".[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]cái kiểu giúp đỡ này thì không có còn đỡ bực mình hơn:realmad:*
*hy vọng bạn sẽ tiếp thu :bored:*

----------


## huanluyenantoan

thành viên professional nói hơi tục rồi đó

----------


## remcuaminhdang

> * chẳng phải bạn muốn xỏ xiên tôi vì hells không in ra được kết quả đúng ah, bây giờ lại chối cãi, chứng cớ còn nguyên mà còn cãi được thì sợ thật*


trích dẫn cái chứng cớ ji ấy ra xem nào , sao mình kêu bạn trích dẫn hết các bài mình phê bình code hay soi mói ji bạn sao , làm đi nào
==================================================  ==============
p/s : bạn ấy trích dẫn xong , mod clode topic dùm nhé , 4 page gòi

----------


## nqtmht

> nói người khác thì tự nhìn lại mình đi nhé
> 
> [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


*nản,mở to con mắt ra mà nhìn đi, trích dẫn thế này mà còn không nhìn thấy,nói thì lắm mà không chịu nhìn.bạn bảo tôi tự nhìn lại tôi,nhìn cái gì :angry: bạn soi mói thể còn mở mồm ra mà nói là không soi mói,thật là hết cách.tôi code đúng nhưng hells nhìn nhầm nên ra kết quả sai, vậy là bạn chõ mõm vào nói tôi "nhìn lại mình",ý bạn là tôi sai :a:nói thế được chưa,vẫn muốn cãi nữa chứ,tôi có sai không mà bạn kêu tôi nhìn lại mình.*
*p/s:bạn có bị cận không vậy:botay:*

----------

